# Sleeping Car Attendants & Opposite Gender Passengers



## Jody (Aug 31, 2007)

What instructions are sleeping car attendants given for handling the opposite gender?

Where can the employee manual for sleeping car attendants be found online?

Does the OBS/Conductor pay closer attention to the sleeping car attendant's actions where the other gender is involved?

What tricks do the SCA use to increase tips?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 31, 2007)

Jody said:


> What instructions are sleeping car attendants given for handling the opposite gender?


I'm not sure just what you mean by "handling the opposite gender", but I don't believe that they are given and special training or instructions. The attendants don't normally come into your room, unless you aren't there, like when you go to breakfast and they run in to return the room to it's daytime configuration. At night, they'll have you step out into the hall first, so that they have enough room to work while putting down your bed(s). Otherwise, they won't be in your room alone with you.



Jody said:


> Where can the employee manual for sleeping car attendants be found online?


Never seen it. But if it is even online, then it's on Amtrak's protected site for employees, where we can't get to it.



Jody said:


> Does the OBS/Conductor pay closer attention to the sleeping car attendant's actions where the other gender is involved?


I don't see how they could, since they are way too busy themselves. Unless a comlaint was registered, they wouldn't be paying attention to the sleeping car attendant at all, much less watching a female attendant working in a male passenger's room, or watching a male attendant in a female passenger's room.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 1, 2007)

Even though they are very different jobs, the analogy is appropriate for this situation. When you stay at a hotel for more than one night does the gender, nationality, or any other consideration come into effect when it comes to the housekeeper that will be cleaning your room? Or even a waiter? The answer most likely is no. Sleeper Attendants are no different. Many passengers keep their doors locked, and an attendant (like a housekeeper) will knock before entering the room (since you have to unlock the door). Many of the attendants have been around for a number of years, and have been in almost every situation imagineable. The odds of an attendant acting inappropriately are very low. The LSA in the diner is more likely to start taking cash out of the drawer, than there is for an incident to occur between a sleeping car attendant (or any other attendant) and a passenger.

As for the training manual being online, like Alan said that is not available, as training manuals for almost any other company aren't online either.

The Conductor doesn't pay any more attention to gender opposites, since usually half the car will be opposite the attendant. The Conductor's primary responsibility (contrary to popular belief) is to ensure the safe passage of the train from point A to point B. The attendant's car is the attendant's car. Unless someone complains the Conductor's usually leave them be.


----------



## Chatter163 (Sep 1, 2007)

Talk about a strange question........very odd indeed. :blink:


----------



## had8ley (Sep 1, 2007)

Jody said:


> What tricks do the SCA use to increase tips?


There are no tricks on Amtrak sleepers. If you have a good attendant he might set up ice and water in his own room. Some will bring you coffee without asking and some you will seldom see. It's a grab bag of people serving the public. Their attitude pretty much dictates what type of service you may receive. Unfortunately, I've been on trains where passengers from one car wondered where their attendant was while the other car's passengers raved about their attendant. I kinda compare the scenario to a taxi cab ride in a big city; you never know exactly who or what you will run into and what their attitude will be.


----------



## Windy City LSA (Sep 1, 2007)

Asuming you might be a female traveling alone and be concerned about having a male attendant, it's really a non-issue. You have nothing to be worried about.

As for "tricks" for tips, I don't believe there are any. Generally speaking if they do their job properly and pleasantly, they should expect to be compensated accordingly. If they do their job poorly, well... There are no tricks that I'm aware of.


----------



## Jody (Sep 1, 2007)

Given the quasi-governmental nature of Amtrak the employee manual is probably accessible through a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone freight (Sep 1, 2007)

Jody said:


> Given the quasi-governmental nature of Amtrak the employee manual is probably accessible through a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request.


Nope...... and if it is online, then it should be taken down (unless the company makes it available on its own). That is sensitive information for employees only. I know of know other companies who post their training information as well as rules, and regulations governing employees for the general public to see.

OBS gone freight....


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone freight (Sep 1, 2007)

Amtrak OBS Employee gone freight said:


> I know of know other companies who post their training information as well as rules, and regulations governing employees for the general public to see. OBS gone freight....



Ooops....That should read "I know of NO other companies"

OBS gone freight


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 1, 2007)

Almost every transit oriented company is quasi government related. All transportation requires mass federal subsidy. Whether it's air travel, sea travel, road travel, or rail travel the government finances it in some fashion. The only difference is that there is little support for Amtrak. Amtrak is a private company, its stock just has very little value and isn't traded by the public.


----------



## Guest_Yerry_* (Sep 1, 2007)

Some years ago, Amtrak got Congress to make a bunch of their information unavailable for FOIA review, since other transportation companies were using it for profit.


----------



## Jody (Sep 2, 2007)

What personal information, besides a name, does the manifest contain? Would one's address be on there? Type discount, if any?


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 2, 2007)

Guest_Yerry_* said:


> Some years ago, Amtrak got Congress to make a bunch of their information unavailable for FOIA review, since other transportation companies were using it for profit.


My understanding is that Amtrak's inclusion within the Freedom of Information Act is relatively recent. Amtrak claimed that, as a private company, they were not covered. Now, by law, they are. There are seven specific exceptions to the FOA as applied to Amtrak, but those are similar to the exceptions that apply to government agencies.


----------



## daveyb99 (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is the contact info from AMTRAK.COM

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...ame=Amtrak/FOIA

someone try and see.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 2, 2007)

Jody said:


> What personal information, besides a name, does the manifest contain? Would one's address be on there? Type discount, if any?


Last manifest I saw showed first and last name and your room accommodation. It also indicated the two cities (or towns) that you were traveling between. There are also other parties names if the room should sell twice enroute. My understanding is that Riverside (reservations) keeps the personal info in their files but it is accessible to any station agent with a computer. Seems like an awfully lot of interrogation for a system that has worked fairly well for 36 years and many more before the advent of Amtrak.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 2, 2007)

I wonder what Jody is asking about here?

Are you concerned for your safety? You seem to be approaching Amtrak sleeping car attendants from a negative standpoint, asking about tricks, etc?

If you start out looking hard for faults, you are pretty sure to find some...

Ed. B)


----------



## AKA (Sep 2, 2007)

Jody may have other issues that are private, or may have had a bad experience in the past with some other form of transportation. Having said that. There is no reason to fear the attendant. On every trip I have done { Over 55,000 miles } The attendant ask us to leave the room. One big reason for that. There is no room for anyone else in the room while the beds are being made up. We would ask for room to be made up while at dinner, if we had a later resevervation, or would go to the lounge or sometimes the attendant would just put us in another empty bedroom or roomette while they made up our room. Attendants are the luck of the draw. Dont worry and have a good trip.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 2, 2007)

Jody, I think we could better answer your questions if we knew more about what you have on your mind. Is this something you could share with us? We'd like to get on the same page with you.

Betty


----------



## rtabern (Sep 3, 2007)

I doubt a training manual would be available on-line. I ended up getting a copy of Amtrak's safety and training manual (atleast version of what's used by conductors and LSAs) ---- ONLY when I became a Trails and Rails Volunteer. And yes, inside there is some classified information that I would never share and have agreed never to share... as in codes to specific emergency situations that could happen on-board.... and detailed diagrams of the train consists. The only reason why they gave it to us is because T&R folks are supposed to help out if asked to by conductors if an emergency were to occur.

I don't think the general traveling public needs to know any of what's in there and it probably wouldnt be good if this stuff was common knowledge or out there for everyone to see.


----------



## Jody (Sep 4, 2007)

My original post was in response to a trip taken. After reading your responses I believe that I was on the receiving end of a great deal more attention (for tips?, still my question) than is customary and for which most people would not complain. It was exceptional service. There was an instance of cheesy (an understatement) but very human behavior from an employee and I’m letting it go at that without disclosing the details and setting off a brouhaha. I am a very approachable person which is probably not wise on public transportation. In another situation one station agent followed me down the platform to apologize for another employee’s behavior (even though I was not offended). A dining room employee apologized for the wiseacre remark made by another employee obviously displaying symptoms of short-timer’s disease (indifference).

Experiences vary widely on Amtrak and a woman's may vary even more than a man's. I have read many posts on these forums and wondered if we were traveling the same company. Mine have certainly varied from some of yours. We have different concerns. Thank you everydaymatters for getting the point...and to whoever removed the fubar remark. The fubar comment provided an insight (albeit an age-old response) into one of the obstacles one would face if one pursued an issue.

I enjoy train travel and want to see it survive, and promote it to rental car people and people who've never tried it. Even in smaller towns, people aren't always aware that they have train service. Where Amtrak fails miserably is marketing its treasure.

Working for Amtrak cannot possibly be a piece of cake with the constant funding concerns, the delays, the ordeals faced by employees traveling to/fro besieged cities and dealing with boatloads of people under stress about their cities. Make that trainloads. To that end I hope that Amtrak has confidential assistance programs in place for employees to deal with the stresses (much like the Postal Service does). I do hope that all employees are trained to spot the symptoms of PTSD in each other. It is a phenomena occurring heavily in both Katrina survivors as well as the military. To say that, "you signed on with us and it's going to be tough" is not enough. I also hope that they have charitable programs in place for those who are experiencing other traumas to reduce the odds of an employee who might want to increase their income in unwise ways.

My concern with the manual was to find out for myself what is normal and what is not.

To caravanman: I did not start out looking for faults. Quite the opposite.

had8ley: A lot of change has occurred in 36 years. It's a different world and there are different constraints on the dissemination of information for good reason.

To the comment re:attendants being like housekeepers. I don't view them that way at all. They are more involved with you on a personal level. They know when you leave your room, what you are eating, if you're grouchy, if you're unhappy you didn’t find a hooker in the town you just left (yep, overheard it), what you say on the phone, your bodily functions, etc. When something makes you unsettled it makes you aware of just how much they do know about you. You are their concern in an accident. They likely know what you wear to sleep if you boogie down the hall in it after dark and clean up after men who miss as well as the stupid drunks. . They strike me as being possessed of greater discernment and discretion than the average bear, yet they are human. Many probably come out of the hospitality industry to Amtrak. Those from Reno, San Francisco or New Orleans may have a wider tolerance for behavior considered aberrant by Virginia, Missouri or Iowa. It doesn't surprise me that one would watch a couple in an intimate embrace in silence (another poster). Some are quite accomplished in their lives away from Amtrak and then some are probably lonely. I wasn't expecting to know that much. I thought it was just another form of transportation. In the end men are men and women are women regardless of their pursuits.

If there's a woman looking for guidance: Shut your door and close your curtains when your eyes are closed if the ac is working. Keep your purse tucked under you if you are sleeping or on your person at all times (advice from an employee- who reminded me that not all Amtrak employees are honest). If a he goes into the room across from you without appearing to settle in, shut your door or you may awaken as I did (not Mr. Cheesy) to find someone staring down at you. Being grouchy at that moment I told him to move his caboose elsewhere. Remember that your conversations carry. Discard your personal information (address and the like) away from your room. If you're carrying a magazine with your address on it, remove the address sticker. Know your personal boundaries before you get on the train, although the ones who need to hear this aren‘t likely to be reading this. Stay sober. Keep your mammaries under cover. Travel with the smaller carry ons (luggage) that can more easily be stowed out of site in your room. Read the safety instructions on the window, close your eyes and see if you can imagine doing them in the dark. If you want to know why, read the chilling story by the employee/survivor of the Amtrak that went into the swamp and described the scene as being straight from Dante's Inferno. Close your door curtain AND the window curtain when you want privacy and switch off most lights. This way you'll avoid mooning/flashing cars stopped at crossings in small towns and keep down your silhouette from the hallway.

Enjoy your trips.

Jody


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's have the details, Jody. They may deny it, but the forum thrives on a good brouhaha.


----------



## john h (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds like a stalker incident waiting to happen. This may make a good book or movie. I am wondering though can one be too paranoid? I guess since I am not a single man though I really don't quiite understand it all, but I guess if it was a gay attendent giving that kind of attention I would not feel comfortable.

thanks for sharing your views Jody ity is really an insight of how some things are precieved.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Sep 4, 2007)

Jody - *Thank you* for the post you just gave us. One of the great strengths of this group is the diversity of membership and the VERY diverse experience of Amtrak travel - good and bad - that we collectively bring to the forum. While I hope that whatever the situation was that acted as the catalyst for this thread does NOT recur, I also very much hope that you will stay involved with us, and that we will continue to be blessed with your insight and very articulate writing.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 4, 2007)

Jody said:


> This way you'll avoid mooning/flashing cars stopped at crossings in small towns and keep down your silhouette from the hallway.



This sentence reminded me of a humorous incident I had on a round-trip from Spokane to Portland last year. On the return trip, as the Empire Builder was stopped at the Wishram, WA, station, a large group of youngsters on bicycles got off their bikes and proceeded to moon the train. I missed it as I was half-comatose by that time but was fully awakened by the uproar. None of the kids could have been over 10 years old, and, as Wishram has a population of 200 (if that) I chalked it up as the kids having nothing better to occupy their minds. All of the passengers thought it was hilarious, and I wished I'd had my camera ready! Adults intending harm, of course, would have been a different story, but these kids meant no harm.

I too am a single male and wouldn't be at all comfortable should a homosexual attendant "favor" me with the type of attention Jody talked about. Homosexuality is fine but unwanted behavior isn't.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 4, 2007)

Jody said:


> My original post was in response to a trip taken. After reading your responses I believe that I was on the receiving end of a great deal more attention (for tips?, still my question) than is customary and for which most people would not complain. It was exceptional service. There was an instance of cheesy (an understatement) but very human behavior from an employee and I’m letting it go at that without disclosing the details and setting off a brouhaha. I am a very approachable person which is probably not wise on public transportation. In another situation one station agent followed me down the platform to apologize for another employee’s behavior (even though I was not offended). A dining room employee apologized for the wiseacre remark made by another employee obviously displaying symptoms of short-timer’s disease (indifference).
> Experiences vary widely on Amtrak and a woman's may vary even more than a man's. I have read many posts on these forums and wondered if we were traveling the same company. Mine have certainly varied from some of yours. We have different concerns. Thank you everydaymatters for getting the point...and to whoever removed the fubar remark. The fubar comment provided an insight (albeit an age-old response) into one of the obstacles one would face if one pursued an issue.
> 
> I enjoy train travel and want to see it survive, and promote it to rental car people and people who've never tried it. Even in smaller towns, people aren't always aware that they have train service. Where Amtrak fails miserably is marketing its treasure.
> ...


WOW !!! My only comment about the 36 years was the way Amtrak has manifested its trains. I'm sorry you take exception to what I thought was a legitimate answer to a legitimate question. I'm painfully aware that much has changed over those years~ it was one year short of my entire railroad career.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Jody,

Your last two long paragraphs are excellent advice for the single female traveler. Hope it is OK to copy this for a couple of people I know.

Thanks.

George


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 4, 2007)

Jody, I have stayed in a room several times. But that's all I can tell you about it. Your observations go beyond the confines of a room on an Amtrak train. They go down the hall, into the washroom, out to railroad crossings in small towns, into Amtrak assistance programs and all the way into the pysche and personal lives of Amtrak employees and into people's minds. That's a lot of ground to cover.

Yes, definitely, men's experiences vary widely from women's. We are traveling the same company, but men treat men different than they treat women. Most women treat women different than they treat men. Times are changing, but it's not going to happen in our lifetime.

Whatever it is that created such a pensive situation for you, I sincerely hope that you can let it go.

Betty


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Sep 4, 2007)

To add a bit of levity here, JayPea - you need to go to the annual Naguna Niguel (Southern California) Moon Amtrak Event. And no, I'm not making this up..... This year was the 29th annual event.

With, if I counted correctly, 34 Amtrak and Metrolink trains passing by that day.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/...cle_1207104.php

http://www.moonamtrak.org/


----------



## JayPea (Sep 4, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> To add a bit of levity here, JayPea - you need to go to the annual Naguna Niguel (Southern California) Moon Amtrak Event. And no, I'm not making this up..... This year was the 29th annual event.
> With, if I counted correctly, 34 Amtrak and Metrolink trains passing by that day.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/...cle_1207104.php
> ...



Maybe that's where those youngsters at Wishram got their inspiration!!! :lol:


----------



## Jody (Sep 4, 2007)

Everydaymatters said:


> Your observations go beyond the confines of a room on an Amtrak train. They go down the hall, into the washroom, out to railroad crossings in small towns, into Amtrak assistance programs and all the way into the pysche and personal lives of Amtrak employees and into people's minds.
> 
> Betty



Betty,

MANY Amtrak employees have willingly shared what is going on in their lives when you talk with them and in some cases when you just sit there and don't talk. There's the employee who left his wife after years of marriage for someone else, those whose close relatives have left and they're soon to follow because of Katrina, those who are still living in the hell that is the Katrina aftermath and have shared their loss, etc., etc. In reverse, I've been asked where I was staying (note that several trips are involved and some of my experiences came from different trips, the name of a former fiancee, etc) and it didn't bother me to answer those questions. As I explained to one very young passenger who was lamenting the lack of friendliness on the part of an abrupt Amtrak employee, "friendliness is expressed in different ways in different parts of the country" and the employees (and passengers) are coming from all over the country. Would you have rather me said, "they're just jerks"? When this kind of stuff goes on I step back to get a view of the larger picture as that seems fairer and more compassionate.

Jody


----------



## Winter In July (Sep 5, 2007)

JayPea said:


> I too am a single male and wouldn't be at all comfortable should a homosexual attendant "favor" me with the type of attention Jody talked about. Homosexuality is fine but unwanted behavior isn't.


I understand completely.

As a single female, I would be uncomfortable should a male heterosexual attendant "favor" me.

April


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 5, 2007)

Jody said:


> Betty,Would you have rather me said, "they're just jerks"? Jody


I certainly didn't mean for anyone to say they are "just jerks". This has nothing to do with "them". This whole topic is about you and your questions. I still don't see where you have shared your experience with us in a direct manner that would better help us address your questions and concerns.

Betty


----------



## had8ley (Sep 5, 2007)

Everydaymatters said:


> Jody said:
> 
> 
> > Betty,
> ...


Jody;

We are just ordinary people with a little more knowledge of Amtrak and its operations that your common street person; nothing more, nothing less. We come from all walks of life and many have degrees and specialty professions. I'm just a simple retired railroad engineer but I do have a degree in Safety and Health. Hence, my point. What can I/we do for you in an Amtrak matter? If your past experiences on Amtrak were so traumatic I suggest you go back to the airlines. Greyhound is definitely out of the picture by your dissertations. Somebody has hurt your ego; we are not the ones who want to enhance this hurt nor can we cure it standing by and being bashed with no knowledge of where you are coming from.


----------



## TVRM610 (Sep 5, 2007)

Jody said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > Your observations go beyond the confines of a room on an Amtrak train. They go down the hall, into the washroom, out to railroad crossings in small towns, into Amtrak assistance programs and all the way into the pysche and personal lives of Amtrak employees and into people's minds.
> ...


Wow, I'm sorry that you don't live in a world where robots serve you. Forgive me for sounding rude but one of the things that I want from an attendant is personal service. I work in a customer service industry and one of the things that my employer tells me to do is be personal and ask people where they are from, what they are doing while they are in town etc. etc. It's not called stalking it's called guest relations.

As for your talk about needing to keep your door locked and your shades closed, yes that is why there is a door with a lock, and shades to pull! I would also like to mention that I am a single, straight, male and was one time given a bit of extra attention by a gay, male, amtrak attendant. I actually found it funny, and I ended up staying up in the lounge till 3am with this guy talking with him (after I made it very clear to him that I had a girlfriend). I saw nothing wrong with it, and consider him a great attendant. He always stayed very proffesional.

I am not saying that an attendant did not treat you wrong, I don't really know what happened, but I do believe there was probably some inapropriate behavior on part of an amtrak employee. And I am all always sorry to hear that.

As for knowing your adress.. in our day of technology it is pretty easy to find anyones adress if they have your name. So anyone with your full name could look you up. This would include amtrak attendants, dining car staff, conductors, agents, flight attendants, rental car clerks, bus drivers, waiters and waitresses, store clerks, and everyone else when you pay with your credit card.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

TVRM610 said:


> Jody said:
> 
> 
> > Everydaymatters said:
> ...


I completely agree. Customer Service is based on dealing with your customers/passengers as though they were guests in your home - within reason of course.

I think something else is bothering the original poster, not just Amtrak employees. Perhaps there is a rational reason for her reclusive behavior, but I would venture a guess that it is not "Amtrak based".


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 5, 2007)

Where's Jerry Springer when you need him?


----------



## had8ley (Sep 5, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Where's Jerry Springer when you need him?


Well I was TRYING to be a gentleman but Dr. Phil might have to step in...(ding, ding)


----------



## wintersummer (Sep 5, 2007)

OK, I have to jump in and might get beat up over this comment.

I am female, married, and recently traveled with husband across country. I found service on Empire Builder to be wonderful and appreciated the ability to interact with staff. All interactions were appropriate.

Here's my comment: we met a number of people during this cross country trip. My husband and I both commented that all the women seemed to have a baseline anxiety about something. Very hard to describe, but a nervousness that couldn't be attributed to anything we could see. Even with the couples we sat with in dining cars. Husbands seemed like regular guys, wives seemed anxious. Two women we sat with in dining car one lunch were strange (one woman in particular - hated AMTRAK, but wish more people would ride and that if Amtrak had more routes she would ride more, had lived in > 20 places in US and couldn't find one she liked, terrible remarks about diner service, loud and in front of diner staff, just sort of bitter about everything). Every woman we met was just a bit odd (oh, except the mother traveling with her kids...forgot her).


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 5, 2007)

wintersummer said:


> OK, I have to jump in and might get beat up over this comment.
> I am female, married, and recently traveled with husband across country. I found service on Empire Builder to be wonderful and appreciated the ability to interact with staff. All interactions were appropriate.
> 
> Here's my comment: we met a number of people during this cross country trip. My husband and I both commented that all the women seemed to have a baseline anxiety about something. Very hard to describe, but a nervousness that couldn't be attributed to anything we could see. Even with the couples we sat with in dining cars. Husbands seemed like regular guys, wives seemed anxious. Two women we sat with in dining car one lunch were strange (one woman in particular - hated AMTRAK, but wish more people would ride and that if Amtrak had more routes she would ride more, had lived in > 20 places in US and couldn't find one she liked, terrible remarks about diner service, loud and in front of diner staff, just sort of bitter about everything). Every woman we met was just a bit odd (oh, except the mother traveling with her kids...forgot her).


I have found that _some_ of the women who are traveling alone tend to be a bit nervous. Usually it's the ones who don't travel alone much and aren't sure what to expect that seem a little nervous and reserved. Betty


----------



## frj1983 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well as my Grandfather once said: "pigs is pigs."

Translation: "People are people," and some are gregarious, some are quiet, some are shy, some are outgoing, some are confident, and some are nervous. If you take enough long distance trips, you will notice that this is the case among both passengers and On-Board Personnel. Now I'm not telling you something new, I think that sometimes we just forget.

When we were dating, I discovered that my future wife had never been on Amtrak. When we married, our honeymoon trip was a ride from Chicago to LA on the Desert Wind (darn I miss that train). While she was a bit nervous before we left, she got right into riding and we have been doing it ever since. She has even traveled twice on Amtrak trips by herself and enjoys train travel! She was surprised at how much fun it was and we now vacation almost exclusively by train.

Last year we had to fly to Orlando because of a timing snafu, and she said that flying was a hassle (this was the woman who originally said to me there was no better way to travel than to fly) and she really missed the train. I'm just trying to say that if we are all helpful and curteous to one another (Passengers and On-Board Personnel) when traveling, fear and nervousness and whatever problems come up, can be dealt with.

While I'm not sure what happened to Jody, if she felt an Amtrak Staffer was showing too much interest in her, why not contact Amtrak Customer Service and explain what happened, or what she was feeling about the situation?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Try this from Amtraks Ethics website:

Every reported violation of the Code of Ethics will be investigated, and every

actual violation will constitute a basis for disciplinary action involving the

person violating the Code of Ethics and may result in civil or criminal action

against that person; and

• Any employee who acts contrary to the Code of Ethics, or who knowingly

gives a false report regarding a violation of the Code of Ethics, may be subject

to disciplinary action, up to and including termination of employment.

As part of Amtrak’s commitment to ethics and compliance, all directors, officers and

employees of Amtrak have a duty to promptly report any actual or suspected misconduct.

Failure to fulfill this duty is a violation of Amtrak’s Code of Ethics and may result in

disciplinary measures up to and including dismissal in appropriate cases. Failure to report

actual or suspected misconduct also may expose the Company and its directors, officers

and employees to potential criminal and civil penalties, and damages to the Company’s

reputation.

If you have questions about the Code of Ethics or concerns about someone’s workplace

conduct, first contact your manager. If you do not feel comfortable doing this, you may

contact other Amtrak resources available to you:

• The Amtrak Ethics Information Hotline, or

• Amtrak’s General Counsel and Corporate Secretary, or

• Amtrak's Office of Inspector General.

The Amtrak Ethics and Compliance Hotline (1-866-908-7231)

In support of its Ethics Policy and to facilitate reporting of any suspected misconduct,

Amtrak maintains a toll-free Amtrak Ethics and Compliance Hotline, which is

available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at 1-866-908-7231, for individuals to report

actual or suspected misconduct, ask questions, or raise concerns about business ethics and

compliance matters, without fear of retaliation. Amtrak has a non-retaliation policy that

prohibits retaliation against an employee for raising a concern or reporting actual or

suspected misconduct in good faith.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad Jody, that you ended up getting some useful answers from your inquiries but still disappointed at those that continue to try and explain away your concerns and perceptions.

Perceptions, feelings, and emotions by nature are unique to the individual. They are not black and white, true or false, or right or wrong.

As a female who has traveled Amtrak since its inception and mostly by myself, I have had a variety of experiences and "perceptions". If you are remotely attractive, you will draw attention from some of the male crew. On the busy NE corridor it is different, since this is more of a commuter trip and there are many business people, stations, turn-over of customers and everything moves at a very fast pace.

Long distance trains are another matter. I am *not* one of the "jittery" females addressed in a previous post. I have traveled extensively on my own, even thru Europe, but it still does not change the precautions one has to take when traveling, regardless of gender. However, females do have an extra set of guidelines they should adhere to and your suggestionss were excellent.

If there was an attractive female boarding, most male heterosexual employees knew about it thru some magical locomotive grapevine. I have seen it and heard it. You would think these guys have been submerged in a submarine for six months in the South Pacific.

There have been plenty of times that I had to walk thru an empty dining car to get to the sightseeing car and had to pass a group of employees on break. The blatant stares, comments and accidental "sorry I bumped into you" incidents were pervasive. This also happened when the "conductors" or other personnel would be in the lounge car. Sometimes it seemed like a boys night out considering the banter and laugher that kept going back and forth at the expense of some female including myself.

Report it, say the masses! Report what? These things are so common but they are never direct. Audible but not clear. Uncomfortable but not criminal. Insulting but not illegal.

And just to clarify, yikes, in case someone wants to blame me, I never dress provocatively, am friendly but not flirtatious, and am gracious and polite.


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Sep 6, 2007)

As someone else said, I think we need a detailed account of what exactly happened. We only have vague descriptions--it would be a huge help if anyone who has experienced what is being discussed would tell what actually happened. After all, with the information given, there isn't much to discuss anymore.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think in this day in age, Jody's remarks/suggestions are on point. My girlfriend took the Lake Shore Limited to NYC several years back to visit a sick family member. Air fares were high, and Amtrak was the only game in town. She would not have taken Amtrak if she had not known me. On her trip to New York, an Amtrak employee gave her too much attention because he wanted to date her. He ignored her signals to be left alone. She handled it well, and when she got back, she asked me what to do. These where the days when they had the liberal Amtrak guess satisfacton guarantees under Warrington. I advised her to complain, and helped her identify the employee's job description. She received a complete refund, which she used for another trip back to New York. Overall, in her time of crisis, she took three round trips to New York using the Lakes Shore Limited, the Penssylvanian, and the 3 rivers. The other trips were OK for her. She noted the samee plusses and minuses that us railfans noted about the various trains. She never has had problems with other Amtak employees, nor has her experience on the Lake Shore soured her on Amtrak.

Identity theft and stalking are real concerns in today's society. Precautoions to protect one's Identity should be taken as each person sees fit. Somebody got my American Express number, and ran up charges even though I still had the card. American Express provided good customer service, and I was lucky. Sombody else might not be so lucky.

I have worked in a large urban school system for 14 years, and have often met nervous type women. I don't always know what is going on, but something caused them to be that way. But they tended to be slow to adapt to new situations. And Traveling does provide many new situations. I too have sat with these types in the Diner, and the meal can be a dull one. But later on, I usually have a better meal with other dining partners. It all works out in the long run.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 6, 2007)

Until Jody is less evasive and explains her situation, I have to agree with AmtrakCrescent20's statement: "there isn't much to discuss anymore".


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> was a ride from Chicago to LA on the Desert Wind (darn I miss that train).


Aloha

So do I as when I needed to go to Vegas I could go part way by train


----------



## frj1983 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guest said:


> I am glad Jody, that you ended up getting some useful answers from your inquiries but still disappointed at those that continue to try and explain away your concerns and perceptions.
> Perceptions, feelings, and emotions by nature are unique to the individual. They are not black and white, true or false, or right or wrong.
> 
> As a female who has traveled Amtrak since its inception and mostly by myself, I have had a variety of experiences and "perceptions". If you are remotely attractive, you will draw attention from some of the male crew. On the busy NE corridor it is different, since this is more of a commuter trip and there are many business people, stations, turn-over of customers and everything moves at a very fast pace.
> ...


So if you don't report it to Customer Service:

Then the bad behaviour continues and continues and continues................................

And since numbers of crew personnel are women, I wonder if they've heard or experienced some of the things you talked about? If enough women reported some of the things you just mentioned and threatened either 1) Lawsuits or 2) We will take our money elsewhere, do you think someone might do or say something about it? I think the answer to that is yes!


----------



## had8ley (Sep 7, 2007)

Guest said:


> I am glad Jody, that you ended up getting some useful answers from your inquiries but still disappointed at those that continue to try and explain away your concerns and perceptions.
> Perceptions, feelings, and emotions by nature are unique to the individual. They are not black and white, true or false, or right or wrong.
> 
> As a female who has traveled Amtrak since its inception and mostly by myself, I have had a variety of experiences and "perceptions". If you are remotely attractive, you will draw attention from some of the male crew. On the busy NE corridor it is different, since this is more of a commuter trip and there are many business people, stations, turn-over of customers and everything moves at a very fast pace.
> ...


If Jody is traveling sleeper there is no reason why she even has to go through the train. She can shut the curtains and have her meals served to her in her room. She IS going to have to have some human contact (conductor collecting her ticket, attendant delivering meals and lowering her bed) but she will indeed avoid what she is hinting at. Both of the preceding can occur in the confines of her room. I feel that we are only getting a small piece of the picture. And please Jody, don't label me as a male chauvinist pig. My wife absolutely, positively HATES Amtrak after she was attacked in the smoking section on the Sunset some years back (downstairs in some re-built coaches). We had watched some seedy characters passing a bottle in earlier hours of the evening while she enjoyed (?) a cigarette. I forewarned her not to go down there for a smoke without me. I even told her to go to the dutch door of the sleeper if she did not want to wake me up. Well, she did what I asked her not to. The only thing that saved her from being raped was someone had been using the downstairs toilet, came out at the right moment and started screaming at the attacker. He was let off in Yuma in handcuffs. Now, what's the rest of your story ???


----------



## Jody (Sep 7, 2007)

He was let off in Yuma in handcuffs. Now, what's the rest of your story ???

Thank you for these last few replies and sharing some insight and detail. Clearly SOMETHING did happen.

I have been in the position in my professional life of sitting on an ethics committee that had the power of reducing the income of very high profile people down to nothing, knowing it would profoundly affect their future ability to make a living, their reputations and families. In that situation we read what was in the public realm. Sometimes an ethics committee has the ability to initiate an investigation on their own and I have no doubt that some are on here reading these threads looking for clues. To get specific could cause a chain of events to occur that could not be stopped. The burden of proof also becomes an issue. I have never lost on a witness stand, but prefer to stay off them. This is why my name is made up (but reflective of the other person-for those who like mysteries), my time is made up and cities have been chosen that are off the target. I will soon be riding again and don't know what the odds are of getting the same employee. Can someone describe my odds of getting the same person twice. Tell me what to do when something happens that is clearly out of the ordinary. What is the conductor's mindset when a passenger makes an accusation against an attendant in route? Am I going to find myself in the middle of a buffalo pasture in Montana or sitting in the baggage car? Where does the conductor hang out if I need to talk to him/her? You know that denial on the employee's part will occur. If a passenger so stands out (and believe me, I'm astounded at the attention- and you would be, too, in person), that they are recognized in person, the events being described online would certainly narrow it down even more. I pick battles carefully and this isn't one I want to fight. Note that I could lose too. Pounding someone may not always be in one's own best interests. I want you to give me guidelines and let me make my own decision.

The "greyhound is not for you" remark was rotten. I gave up 1st class in a poor country overseas in order to ride 2nd class so that I could be around people. I HAVE ridden Greyhound and will ride whatever takes me to my destination best, including paddling a canoe 26 miles through dead water. On Greyhound I sat next to a hefty bag carrying about 5 pillowcases of goods in her lap and another 4 or so at her feet. She had a don't-mess-with-me look on her face and the neck of a bulldog and I did my best "eyes straight ahead, shoulders scrunched up" sit for 5 hours. She was a great guard. Unless I could have levitated and communicated telepathically, a bathroom break and conversation were not options.

I think I saw the locomotive grapevine in action. It's when you show up and there's one man. He saunters off somewhere and comes back with someone else. Then you get followed down the track as they apologize for some imaginary infraction.

Please don't say "we can't help you because we don't know the details". I asked questions clearly in my first post and believe a straight forward answer would assist others as well to know what to expect as normal performance. It can't be so subjective that there is no job description associated with it.

And on my New Orleans crusade. Go there. Reinvigorate the economy there. Courage is not the absence of fear, but action in spite of fear. Tip heavily on trains going there. Tip those tour guides and ask if they are Amtrak employees and tip again. Betty, in lieu of a cruise, head towards New Orleans. You who are gathering, GO to New Orleans. Google Catholic Charities. They will even house you and assign you a chore. Tell them you want to help an Amtrak employee. I will be eating my own cooking on this subject.

I will be on the trains around the country this year. Be kind.

Let the attacks begin.

Jody


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> He was let off in Yuma in handcuffs. Now, what's the rest of your story ???
> 
> Thank you for these last few replies and sharing some insight and detail. Clearly SOMETHING did happen.
> 
> ...


Lots of luck in your travels, but honestly, I have very little idea what you are trying to sell and even if I could figure it out, I am sure I wouldn't be interested in buying. Have fun.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> Can someone describe my odds of getting the same person twice. Tell me what to do when something happens that is clearly out of the ordinary. What is the conductor's mindset when a passenger makes an accusation against an attendant in route? Am I going to find myself in the middle of a buffalo pasture in Montana or sitting in the baggage car? Where does the conductor hang out if I need to talk to him/her? I think I saw the locomotive grapevine in action. It's when you show up and there's one man. He saunters off somewhere and comes back with someone else. Then you get followed down the track as they apologize for some imaginary infraction.


If you were to ride the same train, then the odds go up that you could perhaps see the same person again. I've covered over 70,000 miles on Amtrak and with two exceptions, I have only met the same workers more than once, while riding Acela. And that's because I typically ride Acela at least a dozen times a year or more. The first exception was a dining car steward who worked the Silver service. I bumped into him on two different occasions. The second was a waitress on the Lake Shore Limited, whom I've seen twice while riding that train.

I don't however recall ever seeing someone from one long distance train on another different long distance route. That's not to say that it can't happen, those low in seniority do rotate from one job to the next. But once a worker has a bit of seniority, they tend to stick with the same train, rather than working the extra board.



Jody said:


> Please don't say "we can't help you because we don't know the details". I asked questions clearly in my first post and believe a straight forward answer would assist others as well to know what to expect as normal performance. It can't be so subjective that there is no job description associated with it.


And I quite clearly answered most of those questions for you back on the first page.

There is indeed a job description for sleeping car attendants, and those duties include but are not limited to, ensuring the safety of all passengers at all times; assisting passengers detraining and boarding; assisting the conductor as requested; ensuring that all beds are made up at night as requested and returning the room to it's daytime configuration in the morning; stripping all the beds and putting on new linens prior to arrival at the train's terminous; providing coffee, juice, water to the passengers; providing wake up calls; ensuring that passenger detrain at their stops; cleaning the bathrooms as well as possible; cleaning the car as needed and within the limitations imposed by not having a vaccum cleaner; adjusting the temperature within the car; bringing meals to passengers when requested; assiting with luggage when asked; removing garbage from the rooms and the car; providing ice when possible and upon request; ensuring that soap and towels are available for the shower; and probably another dozen things that I've forgotten.

But again, I can't speak to what sensativity training or cautions/rules they may have received regarding members of the opposite sex. I'm pretty sure that they do get some training in that area, just have no idea what that might be.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> I have been in the position in my professional life of sitting on an ethics committee that had the power of reducing the income of very high profile people down to nothing, knowing it would profoundly affect their future ability to make a living, their reputations and families. In that situation we read what was in the public realm. Sometimes an ethics committee has the ability to initiate an investigation on their own and I have no doubt that some are on here reading these threads looking for clues.


If you are trying to impress us with this stuff, you failed miserably, with me at least. You probably have no idea how repulsive and repugnant (redundancy intentional) this arrogant "I have the power to ruin somebody if I choose" ploy is to those that really have to produce something useful in the process of making a living.

I was somewhat sypathetic with whatever happened up to now, but no longer. I am now suspecting a major I will be offended by whatever you do chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Sep 7, 2007)

Guest said:


> Lots of luck in your travels, but honestly, I have very little idea what you are trying to sell and even if I could figure it out, I am sure I wouldn't be interested in buying. Have fun.



I'm reasonably sure Jody is having fun. I'm not buying any more of her ramblings.

Betty


----------



## had8ley (Sep 7, 2007)

George Harris said:


> Jody said:
> 
> 
> > I have been in the position in my professional life of sitting on an ethics committee that had the power of reducing the income of very high profile people down to nothing, knowing it would profoundly affect their future ability to make a living, their reputations and families. In that situation we read what was in the public realm. Sometimes an ethics committee has the ability to initiate an investigation on their own and I have no doubt that some are on here reading these threads looking for clues.
> ...


Amen...what a useless waste of time dealing with someone who is trying to impress the world with her illusions of grandeur and power. My only wish is that she sees the hopelessness in not wanting the car attendant to even know what kind of deodorant she uses BUT will sit next to what she describes as a bag lady on a bus and enjoy the ride better than Amtrak. There's an easy solution here and I'm going to practice it; good bye and good luck in whatever it is you are trying to accomplish. You sure have worn out the site with over 2,000 hits if you have accomplished nothing else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> The "greyhound is not for you" remark was rotten. I gave up 1st class in a poor country overseas in order to ride 2nd class so that I could be around people. I HAVE ridden Greyhound and will ride whatever takes me to my destination best, including paddling a canoe 26 miles through dead water. On Greyhound I sat next to a hefty bag carrying about 5 pillowcases of goods in her lap and another 4 or so at her feet. She had a don't-mess-with-me look on her face and the neck of a bulldog and I did my best "eyes straight ahead, shoulders scrunched up" sit for 5 hours. She was a great guard. Unless I could have levitated and communicated telepathically, a bathroom break and conversation were not options.
> 
> Jody


"The Greyhound is not for you"

"On Greyhound I sat next to a hefty bag carrying about 5 pillowcases of goods in her lap and another 4 or so at her feet. She had a don't-mess-with-me look on her face and the neck of a bulldog and I did my best "eyes straight ahead, shoulders scrunched up" sit for 5 hours."

Which one of the above quotes sounds more rotten to you?

As for your odds of getting the same attendant twice.. as Alan said if you are riding a different train.. the odds are low, but if you are riding the same train.. that's a different story. I ride the Crescent around 6 times a year (roughly) and have run into the same dining car steward 3 times, the same chef twice, the same waitress 4 times, and the same attendant 2 times. This is in the last 2 years. Those are my odds.. yours of course may vary.

Your questions about where you can find the conductor, he is usually in the lounge or diner unless his duties call him elsewhere on the train. Ocassionaly conductors will also use unused sleeping car rooms as an office space, but they are required to keep the door/curtains open, so you may find them in your very own car. (This would be only during the daytime however, as usually all rooms are sold out for the overnight portion of the trip).

It should also be said that there are many female car attendants as well... i'm hoping that you get a female car attendant next, unless she is a lesbian.. then it will be the same problem again!


----------



## AKA (Sep 7, 2007)

How long will this go on . I think someone is putting us on.

Over and out.


----------



## Jody (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would any current or former Amtrak employee not want those who are giving them a bad name ferreted out? THEY, through their behavior threaten your income and the survival of Amtrak.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> Why would any current or former Amtrak employee not want those who are giving them a bad name ferreted out? THEY, through their behavior threaten your income and the survival of Amtrak.


Most of the people who post here do not work for Amtrak, and therefore will not have their income threatened by anything to do with this topic. I know of two former employees that post here, and one current employee who occasionally posts here. But again, the bulk of the posters here are just people who like riding Amtrak, or people who are curious about Amtrak.

This board is also not run by Amtrak, or sponsored by Amtrak in any fashion. Anthony Rizos is the sole owner of this board and pays all of the bills for it out of his own pocket, simply because he wants to provide a place for people to come and discuss Amtrak and learn about Amtrak.

That said, I do think it important for bad employees to be ferreted out. But we can't do that, nor do we have the power to influence such an outcome. If you won't complain directly to Amtrak, then nothing will happen until the next time the employee you encountered does something to another person.

On the other hand if you’re posting here simply to acquire insider info to help in a lawsuit against Amtrak, you won't be getting that kind of info. Even if an employee or former employee were so inclined to post such info, the moderating team would immediately delete such info. Not in an effort to deny you the info for any potential suit, but simply because Amtrak would force us to take it down if they found it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Jody said:


> He was let off in Yuma in handcuffs. Now, what's the rest of your story ???
> 
> Thank you for these last few replies and sharing some insight and detail. Clearly SOMETHING did happen.
> 
> ...



Quite obviously you've had a traumatic experience before. If you are that afraid of running into the same employees, or that afraid of possibly having a similar experience, then perhaps riding Amtrak is not your smartest decision. You would be better off flying or driving, then to worry yourself into a panic over something that has a high probably of NOT occuring again. Isn't your mental health important to you at all? If I was facing a situation where I was as scared as you appear to be, then I would do everything in my power to avoid the situation. I certainly wouldn't be on here trying to stir up trouble by trying to find someone that agrees with everything that you have said. That is unlikely to happen!


----------



## Winter In July (Sep 8, 2007)

I think we are being baited.

<_<

April


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone freight (Sep 8, 2007)

Jody said:


> I pick battles carefully and this isn't one I want to fight. Note that I could lose too. Pounding someone may not always be in one's own best interests. I want you to give me guidelines and let me make my own decision.
> I think I saw the locomotive grapevine in action. It's when you show up and there's one man. He saunters off somewhere and comes back with someone else. Then you get followed down the track as they apologize for some imaginary infraction.
> 
> Please don't say "we can't help you because we don't know the details". I asked questions clearly in my first post and believe a straight forward answer would assist others as well to know what to expect as normal performance. It can't be so subjective that there is no job description associated with it.
> ...


Aight Jody, I have stayed out of this since my first comments in this thread. Now I have some answers to offer you as well as some additional questions. I will also give you some of my thoughts on this matter as well.



> I pick battles carefully and this isn't one I want to fight. Note that I could lose too. Pounding someone may not always be in one's own best interests. I want you to give me guidelines and let me make my own decision.


First off, what exactly is your agenda here? I can't see as to why YOU are "picking" any battles in the first place. This is what you seem to imply with the above statement, though maybe not with this certain issue!



> I think I saw the locomotive grapevine in action. It's when you show up and there's one man. He saunters off somewhere and comes back with someone else. Then you get followed down the track as they apologize for some imaginary infraction.


This statement is true for sure, however, I will add this is the case everywhere in this world at one time since the dawn of time! Any place that is public or private property for public use is fair game to all human behavior. Inappropriate behavior can and will continue to occur in these types of places. There is no changing that. If an individual is accused, tried, and convicted (or accused, investigated, put off property and/or fired) of such behavior then that is one individual less to be concerned about. Now apply this to the big picture and I ask "what about the rest of the general public?" I remind you to look at the big picture with this statement and not just concentrate on Amtrak! This issue also works both ways with men as it does with women! Anybody, who doesn't believe that IMO is foolish!



> Please don't say "we can't help you because we don't know the details". I asked questions clearly in my first post and believe a straight forward answer would assist others as well to know what to expect as normal performance. It can't be so subjective that there is no job description associated with it.


We all gave you direct answers to the questions you first asked! However, in your later postings some of the questions you ask as well as some of the info you have provided reveal to me that you have demonstrated your evasive tactics as you appear to be keeping your agenda under wraps! In my first posting, I responded directly to your question surrounding "the public access/use of our rule book and other training materials!" That is strictly company information NOT subject to the FOIA for our use as employees with the instructions from the company on how we operate as a whole! It is NOT available (and damn sure should not be) for obvious reasons since at least 9/11/01! You are correct! There is a job description for everything at any railroad period! But as you may already be aware, Amtrak already provides you the info you need to handle any situation you feel needs attention! Traversing any further than that implies suspicion in the company's eyes!

These two statements below kinda rub me the wrong way!



> I will be on the trains around the country this year. Be kind.


What is the point of this statement? That is what you should be expecting from Amtrak, fellow passengers, and any other folks you should come in contact with! I no longer work with Amtrak, but that is what you would get from me! My job there was strictly business as with my current job with a freight railroad! It seems to me you may be searching out that battle to "pick!" That is just my two cents here, nothing personal!



> Let the attacks begin.


Why? Are you really afraid of this? I would suggest driving your car, and staying off all kinds public transporation! That would at least eliminate this perception of how people are in that industry! You still have the general public, and everyone else you conduct business to contend with!

Jody, In closing if there has been a situation YOU feel warrants attention, then please take the advice of myself as well as the other posters! Just simply go through the proper channels that Amtrak provides you to handle your situation! Maybe you have done that already, and haven't felt satisfied with the results you recieved from them. Might that be the case? I personally don't know what else to tell you! I will offer you any good infomation here on the boards if the situation warrants it, but I WILL NOT put my former employer on the line! Anyway, good luck with your future travels. Let us know how things are going! All of us regulars here on the boards want to see Amtrak (the rail industry as a whole) succeed. As AlanB has alread pointed out, this board is not affiliated with Amtrak at all! So your best course of action pertaining to any issue should be forwarded directly to them! Take care............. OBS gone freight......


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, I hadn't peeped in on this thread after reading it the first time a week ago as it honestly didn't seem that interesting to me. It was only after it balooned to 4 pages that my curiosity made me wonder "Why on earth is this thread getting so chatty?!"

Nothing in the details revealed seem to me to indicate any grave wrongdoing - all that is mentioned is that the OP felt she was getting more attention than the other patrons in her car, which she feels comes as a result of her gender/looks, and as a result of her riding alone.

She hints at an overall need to "sterilize" the service if you will, which I tend to feel is an overreaction. To me, the best employees are always those that treat their riders as individuals, and as such may tailor their interactions around them to be more customized. On the trip my friend and I took from Denver to Baltimore this spring, we had two Attendants, one on the CZ and one on the CL.

Both performed their jobs quite quite well, but were very different in their approach. The Capitol's Attendant was very soft spoken, polite, yet distant. The Zephyr's Attendant was borderline brash and sort of trash-talking to a degree, but amiable by all means. He made a handful of wisecracks to my attractive female companion, but both of us found the attention entertaining and not uncomfortable.

Whenever we refer back to this trip, we always talk pleasantly and laugh about our ride on the Zephyr with this Attendant. We never seem to mention the Capitol's Attendant - not any slight with him - just the ride on the Zephyr was far more memorable - in a good way.

I would think that if you strip the human emotions out of Amtrak Employees, and essentially "domesticate" them into turning their hormones or even their personalities completely off, what you wind up with is a very forced, sterile, and thus forgettable environment.


----------



## Chatter163 (Sep 8, 2007)

I, too, have refrained from saying anything in this thread. I agree that we are being hoodwinked, and it is my sincere belief that we are being hoodwinked by someone who is emotionally disturbed. The less said, the better.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 8, 2007)

This is Frasier Crane......and I'm listening!


----------



## Larry H. (Sep 8, 2007)

I have ridden a great deal of trains over the years.. I think the kind of attendants we get today are not quite the same as in old.. But then the world isn't the same either.. Ever turn on the TV... Many don't have the knack for personal service that was so prevelent in days gone by.. the attendants on the last Empire Builder trip were either nearly absent, or overly helpful.. I don't think either had a motive beyond getting there job done.. Someone who thinks everyone is out to get them is not dealing with a complete deck.. Paranoid might be the term in mind..


----------



## had8ley (Sep 9, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Most of the people who post here do not work for Amtrak, and therefore will not have their income threatened by anything to do with this topic. I know of two former employees that post here, and one current employee who occasionally posts here. But again, the bulk of the posters here are just people who like riding Amtrak, or people who are curious about Amtrak.
> . Anthony Rizos is the sole owner of this board and pays all of the bills for it out of his own pocket, simply because he wants to provide a place for people to come and discuss Amtrak and learn about Amtrak.
> 
> On the other hand if you’re posting here simply to acquire insider info to help in a lawsuit against Amtrak, you won't be getting that kind of info. Even if an employee or former employee were so inclined to post such info, the moderating team would immediately delete such info. Not in an effort to deny you the info for any potential suit, but simply because Amtrak would force us to take it down if they found it.



PLEASE go away and bother somebody else...I think you've had your "fun" in your own psycho way. If you don't understand the above you are certifiable and I will strongly suggest that the moderators shut down this useless tirade of incessant 20 questions that go no where and accomplish nothing more than make posters head for the Excedrin tablets. If you need legal help private post me and I will be glad to supply some firms~ this is NOT the forum to pursue legalities.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

frj1983 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > So if you don't report it to Customer Service:
> ...


----------



## Winter In July (Sep 10, 2007)

Jody,

People here are trying to help you. Do not jerk them around.

This will be my first Amtrak trip and I am stressed enough without your theatrics. I'm going to be vulnerable (especially if I end up traveling alone) due to my surgery. They may say something (on account of where I am traveling) but you know what, unless it is something blatant, I do not care. I doubt I will ever run into them again. They may get a little laugh, or snicker but screw them.

Maybe you should have the same attitude.

April

P.S. I will be more than happy to disclose my details if you do the same.

P.P.S. In other words, put up or shut up.


----------



## Larry H. (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldn't be a bit worried about your trip anymore than any other daily interchange with others.. There may be a bad apple out there somewhere, but I have never observed any overt problems with the staff on the train.. I have seen a few more than forward passengers, but that is going to happen anywhere.. Let us know after your trip, but I would guess none of the problems as described will happen. If your looking for trouble you will probably find it, otherwise relax and enjoy the ride..


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Sep 10, 2007)

I too have stayed out of this thread. But i've been reading it with great interest. At first I thought it was going to make for insightful conversation. Now, not so much.

Jody, if you want to live your life in fear and decide not to ride Amtrak because of something that happened in the past, so be it. No skin off of Amtrak's back, I can assure you. All the people on here can do is try to give you some genuine advice, as most people on here have far more experience into riding Amtrak than you have.

That being said, I can honestly say that your posts have been rambling and at times very arrogant. I really don't care how many cases you've won or that you "decided" to take 2nd class instead of 1st class in a foreign country. Oh wow, you saved $30. Congratulations. Would you like an award?

Have a nice life, and feel free to come back when you have something genuine to talk about.


----------



## stlouielady (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel that I must also make a comment.

Jody, if you are concerned about being a female, traveling alone, I understand. I am a single female traveler, and I have traveled a great deal on Amtrak. Several trips back and forth between St Louis and Kansas City, several trips between St Louis and Chicago, a couple of trips on long distance trains, and I have never had an issue. I also travel alone, in coach, or in a sleeper on the long distance trains. Earlier you mentioned several 'safety tips'; if you follow those you will be alright. If you are in a sleeper, simply lock the door if you are worried for your safety.

If you are SO worried about it, enough so that you can not enjoy the journey, then, by all means, Amtrak is not for you. If you are that worried, then travel on any mode of public transportation may not be for you. Life is too short to live in fear. Go on Amtrak, don't go on Amtrak, do whatever you decide is best for you. But, don't come on here looking for any sympathy, or for people to fully back up your ramblings; especially if you are not willing to help yourself out by reporting the supposedly inappropriate behavior of a member of the train crew. I'm not here to argue about whether or not something actually happened. But, if someone behaved 'inappropriately' towards me during travel on a certain mode of transportation, I wouldn't sit back and not talk to management about it. If it has made me so paranoid about future travel, then I would do everything I could do to avoid the situation again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that if you have a concern about a safety-related event occurring on Amtrak and don't know where the conductor hangs out that you should carry the number of your local police department (non-emergency or emergency #), tell them your home address, that you're traveling by train and have a question. If it can wait, talk to your local police on your return. Let them guide you. An alternative is to call Amtrak by phone and let them contact the train.

To the lady concerned about Amtrak travel. Do travel on Amtrak but do use your common sense as you would in any situation involving strangers.

Think of it like this:... where main street, the city and honkytonk America meet at the diner/saloon. Enjoy what each brings to the experience and add your own.

Traveling on,

Jody


----------



## AlanB (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I think that this topic is done now.


----------

